# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  بسرعة والفرن شغال حمل الاصدار الثامن من برنامج تحميل فلاشات النوكيا Nokifirm

## kojyy

*What is New* *Firmware Upgrade of*   _Nokia Lumia 520 (rm-914): 3056.40000.1349.2007_ _ 3056.40000.1349.2010_  _Nokia Lumia 928 (rm-860): 3045.0000.1328.2046_ _ 3051.40000.1352.0058_  _Nokia Lumia 1520 (rm-937): 1028.3562.1402.0002_ _ 1028.3562.1402.0004_ _Models Added_ _Nokia Lumia 625 (rm-942)_ _Nokia Lumia 929(rm-927)_       حمل من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## el seif

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp

----------


## bouhelal

مشكور يااخي الكريم

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## rachid 2007

lah yahafdak akhoya

----------


## samir6989

أظن أن هناك فيروس في الملف
و شكراُ

----------


## TIGER_GSM

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sefiantaher

مشكورين وزادكم الله من فضله

----------


## kojyy

> أظن أن هناك فيروس في الملف
> و شكراُ

 
اولا اخى سمير تشرفت بمرورك الكريم 
ثانيا وهذا الاهم اعلم يا اخى اننى لم اكلف بالاشراف على اقسام الكمبيوتر والبرامج حتى اضع ملفات او برامج تحتوى على فيروسات بل بالعكس الحمد لله قبل الرد على اى مشاركة من طرفى لابد ان احمل الملفات المرفقة بالموضوع واختبرها ولا ارد مطلقا قبل التجربة واذا كانت المشاركة مخالفة يتم ابلاغ الادارة لاتخاذ اللازم اذا كانت المشاركة فى غير اقسام اشرافى او حذفها اذا كانت داخل اقسامى .
عموما هدفنا افادة الجميع فيمكنك عمل screen shot ورفع الرسالة التحذيرية حتى نعرف معناها .
ارجو الا اكون اثقلت عليك وتقبل مرورى .

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور أخي العزيز بارك الله بيك

----------


## molay72

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## molay72

لاسف به فيروس
بعد التنصيب

----------


## rachid 2007

اخي البرنامج لايريد ان يفتح

----------


## RAMCO

مشكور اخي

----------


## kamel16442

:Cool: شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## zrs98

الموضوع الاصلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Nokia DCT-1
 Nokia 1011 Nokia 1610 Nokia 1611 Nokia 1620 Nokia 1630 Nokia 1631 Nokia   2010 Nokia 2040 Nokia 2110 Nokia 2110i Nokia 2114 Nokia 2140 Nokia  2148  Nokia 2148i Nokia 2160 Nokia 2160i Nokia 2170 Nokia 2180 Nokia  2190  Nokia 9000 Nokia 9000i      Nokia DCT-2
 Nokia 3110 Nokia 3110 PlusNokia 8110 Nokia 8110i Nokia 8146 Nokia 8148 Nokia 8148 (nk502)Nokia 8148i Nokia nk502     Nokia DCT-3
 Nokia 2100 Nokia 3210 Nokia 3210 Nokia 3310 Nokia 3315 Nokia 3330 Nokia   3350 Nokia 3390 Nokia 3390 Nokia 3391 Nokia 3395 Nokia 3410 Nokia 3610   Nokia 5110 Nokia 5110i Nokia 5110i APACNokia 5120 Nokia 5125 Nokia  5130  Nokia 5160 Nokia 5170 Nokia 5170i Nokia 5180 Nokia 5180i Nokia  5185  Nokia 5185i Nokia 5190 Nokia 5210 Nokia 5510 Nokia 6080 Nokia 6081  Nokia  6090 Nokia 6091 Nokia 6110 Nokia 6120 Nokia 6120i Nokia 6130  Nokia 6138  Nokia 6150 Nokia 6160 Nokia 6161 Nokia 6162 Nokia 6180 Nokia  6185 Nokia  6185i Nokia 6188 Nokia 6190 Nokia 6210 Nokia 6250 Nokia  7110 Nokia 7160  Nokia 7190 Nokia 8210 Nokia 8250 Nokia 8260 Nokia 8265  Nokia 8265i  Nokia 8270 Nokia 8280 Nokia 8280i Nokia 8290 Nokia 8810  Nokia 8850 Nokia  8855 Nokia 8860 Nokia 8890 Nokia 9110 Nokia 9110i      
 Nokia DCT-L(inda) [Communicator]
 Nokia 9210 CommunicatorNokia 9210 CommunicatorNokia 9210i   CommunicatorNokia 9290 CommunicatorNokia 9300 (APE)Nokia 9300 (APE)Nokia   9300i (APE)Nokia 9500 Communicator (APE)Nokia 9500 Communicator (APE)      Nokia DCT-4
 Nokia 1100 Nokia 1100 Nokia 1101 Nokia 1108 Nokia 1110 Nokia 1110 Nokia   1110i Nokia 1112 Nokia 1112 Nokia 1112i Nokia 12i GSM ModulNokia 1600   Nokia 1600 Nokia 2112 Nokia 2125i Nokia 2126i Nokia 2128i Nokia 2255   Nokia 2300 Nokia 2300 Nokia 2355 Nokia 2600 Nokia 2650 Nokia 2651 Nokia   2652 Nokia 2760 AmericasNokia 2760 Europe/AsiaNokia 30 TerminalNokia   3100 Nokia 3105 Nokia 3108 Nokia 3120 Nokia 3120 Nokia 3125 Nokia 3128   Nokia 3129 Nokia 3152 Nokia 3155 Nokia 3155i Nokia 3200 Nokia 3205 Nokia   3205i Nokia 3220 Nokia 3220 Nokia 3230 (WD2)Nokia 3300 Nokia 3300  Nokia  3320 Nokia 3321 Nokia 3360 Nokia 3361 Nokia 3510 Nokia 3510i  Nokia 3520  Nokia 3530 Nokia 3560 Nokia 3570 Nokia 3585 Nokia 3586 Nokia  3586i  Nokia 3587 Nokia 3587i Nokia 3588i Nokia 3589i Nokia 3590 Nokia  3595  Nokia 3595i Nokia 3600 (WD2)Nokia 3620 (WD2)Nokia 3650 (WD2)Nokia  3660  (WD2)Nokia 5070 Nokia 5070 Nokia 5100 Nokia 5140 Nokia 5140 Nokia  5140i  Nokia 6010 Nokia 6012 Nokia 6015 Nokia 6015i Nokia 6016i Nokia  6019i  Nokia 6020 Nokia 6020 Nokia 6021 Nokia 6030 Nokia 6030 Nokia 6050  Nokia  6060 Nokia 6060 Nokia 6061 Nokia 6070 Nokia 6070 Nokia 6080  Nokia 6080  Nokia 610 Car KitNokia 6100 Nokia 6101 Nokia 6101 Nokia 6101  Nokia 6102  Nokia 6102 Nokia 6102 Nokia 6102 Nokia 6103 Nokia 6103  Nokia 6108 Nokia  6111 Nokia 6112 Nokia 6152 Nokia 6155 Nokia 6155i  Nokia 616 Car KitNokia  6170 (TIKU)Nokia 6170 (TIKU)Nokia 6200 Nokia  6220 Nokia 6225 Nokia  6225i Nokia 6230 (TIKU)Nokia 6230 (TIKU)Nokia  6230i (TIKU)Nokia 6235  (TIKU)Nokia 6235i (TIKU)Nokia 6236i Nokia 6255  (TIKU)Nokia 6255i  (TIKU)Nokia 6256 Nokia 6256i Nokia 6260 (WD2)Nokia  6260 (WD2)Nokia 6310  Nokia 6310i Nokia 6340 Nokia 6340i Nokia 6360  Nokia 6370 Nokia 6385  Nokia 6500 Nokia 6510 Nokia 6560 Nokia 6585 Nokia  6590 Nokia 6590i Nokia  6600 (WD2)Nokia 6610 Nokia 6610i Nokia 6620  (APE)Nokia 6650 Nokia 6651  Nokia 6670 (WD2)Nokia 6670 (WD2)Nokia 6800  Nokia 6800 Nokia 6810 Nokia  6820 Nokia 6820 Nokia 6820i Nokia 6822  Nokia 6822 Nokia 7200 Nokia 7210  Nokia 7250 Nokia 7250i Nokia 7260  Nokia 7270 (TIKU)Nokia 7270  (TIKU)Nokia 7280 (TIKU)Nokia 7280  (TIKU)Nokia 7360 Nokia 7380 Nokia 7600  (TIKU)Nokia 7610 (WD2)Nokia 7610  (WD2)Nokia 7620 Nokia 7650 (WD2)Nokia  7700 (APE)Nokia 7710 (APE)Nokia  810 Car KitNokia 8310 Nokia 8390 Nokia  8587 Nokia 8800 (TIKU)Nokia 8800  Sirocco Edition (TIKU)Nokia 8801  (TIKU)Nokia 8910 Nokia 8910i Nokia  D211 Nokia N-Gage (WD2)Nokia N-Gage  QD (WD2)Nokia Remote Camera     DCT-4+ (Plus)
 Nokia  1200 Nokia 1208 Nokia 1208b Nokia 1209 Nokia 1650 Nokia 1650b  Nokia  1680c-2b ClassicNokia 2310 Nokia 2600c Nokia 2610 Nokia 2610b  Nokia 2626  Nokia 2630 AmericasNokia 2630 Europe/AsiaNokia 2670h  FoldNokia 5000  Nokia 5000 Nokia 7070       BB5.0 شكراً لك*

----------


## najib50

مشكور أخي العزيز بارك الله بيك

----------


## skiwalid

merci beaucoup

----------

